# what is 'the weapon' of choice for a killa kan load out ?



## badgermeister (Nov 24, 2011)

as the title says, who is running what on a killa kan? i'm in the process of making a kan shield for a foot slogging horde and have settled with 6 kans armed with rokkit launchas. i've seen a lot running grotzookas on their lists and wondered as i start to undercoat my models 'have i made a grave mistake?'. C+C please


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Moved from Ork Tactics to Tactics forum due to not being a Tactica Article.

Now who's got help for him? I've only played against Orks once in my life... so not so much from me


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I'd say Rokkits, Grotzookas, Skorchas, and Big shootas are all good options.

Rokkits are good for busting open armour at a range (which as we all now orks can't do very well)

Grotzookas are good for laying down the templates to thin out hordes (beaue 2 attacks from a killakan isn't going to do much... but you should have 30 boyz behind them ready to charge and wipe out the horde anyway).

Skorchas are Big shootas are good because they're the cheapest option, so all of a sudden you have 40 point walkers that give cover and have DCCWs. 
The Skorcha is good because a tempate auto-hits and will wound marines on 3's. 
The Big shoota is good because it has a 36 inch range.

personally i take rokkits in some squads and big shootas in others so that if i'm facing another assault army i can stay in my own deployment zone and shoot them as they're running up to me, and then still get the charge with my boyz because they're being blocked by killakans.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I find either rokkits or skorchas are your best bet. 

Rokkits: Help with the ork lack of ranged anti-tank, and the moderate BS of the kans makes it a better choice than on most units in the codex.

Skorchas: Cheap and cheerful and good at close range, which is probably where you want your killa kans to be. they can put some serious hurt on marines and the likes of eldar and scouts, where the AP4 kicks in.

Shootas are decent as well, good anti-infantry, but that isnt really where orks need help

grotzookas are also a good choice, no real fault with them , high S makes them a good MEQ killer.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Rokkit's are nice (my preferred option), but low BS makes them literally hit and miss. The Grotzooka's better as you still have a chance against low AV vehicles, plus putting the hurt on infantry without suffering too much from BS3. Skorchas are nice but obviously short-ranged.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

low BS, for orks BS3 is awesome!

but still your only hitting half the time so more shots the better.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

I run Grotzookas in my Kan wall, that has no fewer then 9 Kans. That's 18 small blasts when I get in range... you can do a good amount of damage with that.

That's my two cents


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

Da Joka said:


> I run Grotzookas in my Kan wall, that has no fewer then 9 Kans. That's 18 small blasts when I get in range... you can do a good amount of damage with that.
> 
> That's my two cents


For God's sake! How do you stop it!?!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

shmabadu said:


> For God's sake! How do you stop it!?!


By . . . shooting it?


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Kan wall.... Grotzooka's.... Urgh.
Bane. Of. My. Life.

Yeah, either shoot the snot (grot?) out of them, or dump an ironclad in their way. Preferably both.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

signed for grotzookas and skorchas


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

grotzookas pown they fire two shots! thats pretty good but its hard to ignore the temptation of a loading rokkit launchas when the bs is 3


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

shmabadu said:


> For God's sake! How do you stop it!?!


I run a lot of melta guns lol! :security:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Grotzookas, all day every day. They kick so much ass it's unbelievable. It seems a waste putting Blast weapons on one of the few BS 3 platforms in the army, but 6 Strength 6 Blasts is too good to pass up.

Midnight


----------

